# Guide



## Harp (Aug 15, 2019)

New to the steelhead game, gone out the last couple years and gotten skunked everytime. Thought to hire a guide for a day to see about set up and technique. Problem is, I dont fly fish only seem to be fly fishing guides on internet search. Any body have any luck with a guide who will spin fish?


----------



## Pagsjr87 (May 22, 2014)

I'd be willing to bet someone on this site would take you out for a day and show you the basics. It's not too difficult really. I learn something new every time I go out. Where are you located? I might be in need of a partner for a few trips soon. Just picked up a 14' aluminum and currently getting it dialed in for steelhead fishing. I'm no expert by any means but I can land a few fish here and there.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Talk to Craig at Erie Outfitters. He has a finger of the pulse of good guides. I think he used to guide our tribs himself. 

Honestly if you go out with at least 3 people and cover water without spooking fish until you find them, you should be able to reach your goal. Especially if using bait like minnows, eggs, worms. 
RIckerd


----------



## Captain chrome (Oct 20, 2018)

Harp said:


> New to the steelhead game, gone out the last couple years and gotten skunked everytime. Thought to hire a guide for a day to see about set up and technique. Problem is, I dont fly fish only seem to be fly fishing guides on internet search. Any body have any luck with a guide who will spin fish?


Yes there is guide out of Madison Ohio my buddies went with him he does a great job very knowledgeable his name is Mike He runs River Road Outfitters 440-668-9270


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

I'll second Captain Chrome and vouch for Mike at River Road Outfitters. Great guy, he's usually pretty active on this forum too.


----------



## Captain chrome (Oct 20, 2018)

Yep Mike is a cool guide he guarantees you catch fish or he will take you out again, hard to beat that ! He uses centerpin and spinning reels .


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

There has to be a member here that would take you out to help speed up your learning curve. If I still lived up there I would help you out on the water. If you have any questions shoot me a pm.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Harp said:


> New to the steelhead game, gone out the last couple years and gotten skunked everytime. Thought to hire a guide for a day to see about set up and technique. Problem is, I dont fly fish only seem to be fly fishing guides on internet search. Any body have any luck with a guide who will spin fish?


Where are you fishing? It is almost impossible to fish the tribs in ashtabula county without catching fish ( with live bait ).It can be a little more challanging when you use beads, jigs or spinners but you catch more fish and you don't have to find a bait shop in the winter plus you tend to have a cleaner release with beads than egg sacks.


----------



## Harp (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks for all the input, live in canton area. Dont mind traveling though. Funny how that works In life, hate to get up for work Gladly get up way earlier to fish


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Harp said:


> Thanks for all the input, live in canton area. Dont mind traveling though. Funny how that works In life, hate to get up for work Gladly get up way earlier to fish


Sounds like you have a good perspective to balance steelhead addiction with your life. I'm serious. You might regret it but don't. Just enjoy the time you get out.

I would be happy to go out with you but I usually only get half day notice and have a window of 1-2 hours most of the time. And I flyfish most of the time. 
Rickerd


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Harp said:


> New to the steelhead game, gone out the last couple years and gotten skunked everytime. Thought to hire a guide for a day to see about set up and technique. Problem is, I dont fly fish only seem to be fly fishing guides on internet search. Any body have any luck with a guide who will spin fish?


I did that a couple of years ago. A couple of good guys out of Fairport harbor. They are out of the first little bait shop north of rte. 2. Think that exit is route 283. Look online search for the Steelhead addicts. Anthony I think is that guys name, he has some tattoos on his arms. You can choose the equipment and use theirs. we caught a lot of fish!


----------

